# Bayleighs appointment



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Bayleigh went to the vet today to check her stiff joints. She gave her samples of Synovi G4 to try(she's not at all interested). 

Good news is she's lost 6 pounds in 2 months. So her diet is working! That alone should help with the sore joints. We opened to do a full blood screen. Praying that all comes back okay. 

Started her on Bravecto as she found a dead flea on the puppy, so want to make sure they're both protected. Nothing found on Bay yet! 

Lots of bumps and stuff- vet says comes with her age. Said she looks really good! She does have a mild ear infection so got stuff to take care of that! 

Hoping we can get her to take the joint supplements to help for her slow & sore days!

Since now thread is complete with out a picture- here's our sweet girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bay*

Thanks for the update on Bay and that's great she lost some weight. That will make it easier on her joints.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww sweet Bayleigh, great to hear about her weight loss. Hope the joint supplements help her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

What a sweetheart! 
Good to hear her appointment went well!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful picture and overall good news!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love your precious girl, hope she feels the benefit of the joint supplements and continues to do well!.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Such a pretty girl and I am so glad she is dong well for her age Great job on the weight loss. I hope we can get Asia down a few pounds too as I know it helps with the sore joints!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone! We're super pleased she has lost some weight. I am not sure she is too happy with the idea of dieting quite yet!  


Anxiously waiting the blood results.. I swear I worry about these pups as much as my human babies!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad Baleigh had a good checkup. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I love her snowy face. Glad to hear she's doing so well!


----------

